# Hurricane Laura



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Sounds like you guys will have tough weeks ahead. Stay safe. Stay outta flood water if possible Prayers from NC.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Can not image what a CAT 3 or 4 storm would be like, Florence was a CAT 1 and had 11 ft surge at my house, 75 mph winds and close to 20 inches of rain, problem was it sat off the coast for 2 1/2 days. There were over 3,000 water rescues in Pamlico County, lots of houses/buildings with roof and flood damage. Laura will be the real deal.

Anybody that can evacuate, please do, if things get bad there is no one to help you. Those that stay, be safe and hope it is not as bad as predicted.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

possible cat 4. hope everyone is prepared and be safe. if you're in the zone get the hell out of there. good luck all.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Stay safe everyone. Stuff can be replaced. Lives can't be.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

MLM


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I certainly hope this doesn’t pan out.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

The Gulf is hot as hell and surface temps have been high for a long time, this storm will blow up in the last 18 hrs before landfall, just like Michael did.

Be careful.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Cajun navy is on alert


----------



## Reelscreamer (Dec 28, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers go out to everyone in this storms path. Be smart and get out if you can!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

jackson man said:


> They say that if you don't evacuate by 5 or 6pm., it's going to be you and God as it will be too dangerous to send in first responders!😥


Coast guard flood responders are staged and ready to move in as soon as possible


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

man that thing looks ugly on radar.


----------



## boyscout (Aug 17, 2020)

Apparently it is now a stage 4 and gaining strength.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Democrats are already tossing around the plan to rename it Trump.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Prayers for everyone in Louisiana and Texas who are in the path of this storm. It looks ugly. God bless and be safe.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The Democrats are already tossing around the plan to rename it Trump.


Maybe it is God’s way of punishing the Republicans for nominating Trump again, it does occur on the same day. By the way, what does the Captain America movie predict for our next catastrophe?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

is Mike Parker back


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Prayers for our brothers and sisters in Louisiana and Texas. Y'all stay safe.


----------



## boyscout (Aug 17, 2020)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> Maybe it is God’s way of punishing the Republicans for nominating Trump again, it does occur on the same day. By the way, what does the Captain America movie predict for our next catastrophe?


Because Hillary and joe are cream of the crop?


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

BassFlats said:


> is Mike Parker back


If not Mike, he will always be replaced by another as long as we have a political section, I mean off topic section on the forum


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jackson man said:


> Sad how even on a thread that was supposed to share our concerns about people in the path of Laura, our political division keeps rearing it's ugly head! Keep it in "OFF TOPIC"!


Joined 13 days ago and already telling us what we should be doing...
If you build a house on the coast it’s your fault if it gets demolished. Hurricanes aren’t new. That’s what insurance is for. Sad but true.


----------

